

How they stack up: Disrupt, Launch, and Demo - speek
http://getzazu.tumblr.com/post/11320134925/how-they-stack-up-disrupt-launch-and-demo

======
DanielRibeiro
Author's TL;DR:

 _if you’re looking for press, go to DEMO, if you’re looking for a good time,
go to Disrupt, and if you’re looking for beta testers, go to Launch._

------
rexreed
How did you manage to get into these events for free? You mentioned that you
got sponsored, but what does this mean? Can you provide some tips?

~~~
pun279
Was just asked that question on the original post, our response: We applied to
each of the conferences directly. At Disrupt, they liked what we were doing
but weren't 100% sure about putting us on stage. We were persistent and they
offered us a cocktail table. For Launch, Marc responded to Jason Calacanis'
post on hacker news looking for innovative companies and we applied directly
to the DEMO scholarship program. During our interview with DEMO we told them
we were bootstrapped and couldn't pay for even a partial scholarship.

A big part of it this of course is selling your company's vision to them when
they are evaluating you. If they get excited by the vision, they'll want you
to come to their conference.

------
Hisoka
How about going where your customers actually are?

~~~
pun279
well that would really depend on who your customers are Demo is great for
enterprise customers, Disrupt is great for consumers

